# fantasy questions



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

so lets say a treeman lost a combat to a squad od lizardmen warriors. Does the fact that its a large target, monster, or immune to psychologyn affect the combat result in any way?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the rulebook. It answers as such. But no, in the terms of "static" combat rsolution, no.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

why do you always start new threads for everything you ask? I dont mean to be rude but there is a rulebook for a reason.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As well, this isn't Rules Discussion, and you should actually name your thread after the question you're asking.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Treemen are stubborn. Look it up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Do treemen get wood?


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

None of those things affect the static resolution. Make sure you're getting your thunder/stomps in to try for some more casualties.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

and now for something completely different...

Thread Closed


----------

